# Big Bend Flats fishing Report



## BuddyD (Sep 25, 2012)

We went down for a long weekend and almost limited out everyday on Trout. We went out North of Steinhatchee and the place we went out of had excess rain down there that made the water look like coffee. Even out 15 miles it was still dark. Couldn't find the reds though. Spoons, DOA, Gulp, pinfish, and of course the popping cork seem to work great. The only problem we had was the dang catfish. I have been going for a while and never caught so many. Almost every cast would catch a fish, most of the time it was a cat though. We found plenty of grass beds holding fish and got into a few big schools of sand trout(weakfish) which is nice. Caught some blues, jacks, ladyfish, seabass, a red, flounder, sharks and an alligator gar. (4 miles out when we caught the gar on a gulp). Biggest trout landed was 22" and we lost a couple pushing the 30" mark at the boat. 

All in all it was a great trip!!! In a month to 2 its going to be awesome good fishing down there.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 25, 2012)

Never caught a catfish there.......I'm glad yall had a good time.


----------



## bhdawgs (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the report i am heading down in 3 weeks hope the water is clearing up at that point.  Glad to hear they are starting to bite!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice catch and pictures!!

So were some of those "other" fish sand seatrout or weakfish?  They can have hybrids and they do look somewhat similar, but they do have different regs.  Sand seatrout are unregulated and we catch them down in SW FL each summer.


----------



## 56willysnut (Sep 26, 2012)

Good catch!  We are headed down on the 13th to kayak fish always good to hear reports, we are mostly gonna be fishing around Ecofina area.


----------



## swamp hunter (Sep 29, 2012)

Whole lotta Rain Water flowing out if Your catching  Gar 4 Miles offshore.
I,ve seen Gators a couple Miles out Myself. Cottom mouth once on a falling Tide . He was riding a Board 2 Miles Offshore.


----------



## smoothie (Oct 4, 2012)

Good job guys! I fish the same boat


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2012)

Good job Buddy !!!


----------



## MCBIG (Oct 5, 2012)

Great Catch Yall !!!
Mike


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Oct 19, 2012)

Like the big bend myself


----------

